# Fin Nor AHAB 12



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

My new secondhand Fin Nor AHAB 12 arrived today. It was built in 1998 in the USA and it's about as sexy and collectible as a reel can get.

Here's what they look like: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/FIN-NOR-AHAB-SIZ ... dZViewItem

Still not sure what I'm gonna do with it but I swooped on a huge bargain a few weeks back. The thing about these reels is they are super solid. They also have the smoothest cork and stainless drag I've ever used. It measures about an inch in diameter.

Apparently these reels are tougher and more reliable than the USA Penn Spinfisher SS series. If this is the case, it will be a top reel for big nobby snapper or fast pelagics like mackeral.

I think Fin Nor stopped production in 1999 but are releasing the AHAB again sometime this year. Unfortunately the 2006 models will be Asian built.

This AHAB 12 will probably wind up as my stinkboat reel of choice over summer and is the 11th reel in my growing collection.


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Mate
That's a beautiful reel. I was told buy a guys who owns a tackle shop that once they get sold they never come back as nothing ever goes wrong with them.

Good buy 

Chris


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2006)

They are a wonderful reel I used to own one about 10yrs ago from memory, compared to a spinfisher the spinfisher feels badly made. If it is the same as the one I had it weighs a fair bit, which was ok in a rod holder but not on the end of a 13'6" surf rod. It should last you a lifetime and a great price too.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

one of the best reels ever made


----------

